# spalted curly ash???



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

i had this log laying in the firewood pile for 2 years started splitting the stuff up and found this im not sure what it is but im thinking its an ash tree that died . if it is theres 2 good size logs of it still laying out back. i dont think its maple. anyone got a clue.

[attachment=28346]

[attachment=28347]

[attachment=28348]

[attachment=28349]

[attachment=28350]

[attachment=28351]

[attachment=28352]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

Alls I got to say is glad you didn't burn it. Kinda hard to tell from the pics, could be ash or oak, they do look alike often times. Either way they are very nice. Kinda leanin towards the ash, how thick is that stuff?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

If it is curly ash it could look like this. I marked it quilted but it's really just curly, the curliest piece of ash I ever did saw.

[attachment=28367]

[attachment=28368]

[attachment=28369]

[attachment=28370]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Alls I got to say is glad you didn't burn it. Kinda hard to tell from the pics, could be ash or oak, they do look alike often times. Either way they are very nice. Kinda leanin towards the ash, how thick is that stuff?



greg the ones 12 long x 7 x 3 inch thick the others 13 long 8 x 2 1/2 tapers to 1 3/4 curly all over solid very hard it dulled my chain


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't tell from those pics either duck but it's seriously curly. 

Greg that's a sweeeeeet bowl and man is that stuff curly. Never seen ash that curly, unless duck's wood is ash too then we might have a tie!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Alls I got to say is glad you didn't burn it. Kinda hard to tell from the pics, could be ash or oak, they do look alike often times. Either way they are very nice. Kinda leanin towards the ash, how thick is that stuff?
> ...


I don't often buy wood but if you where to sell it I would be interested in the 3" thick one for turning.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't ever buy wood either :longnose: but I might have to have some of that too if it's as curly as what Greg showed.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> If it is curly ash it could look like this. I marked it quilted but it's really just curly, the curliest piece of ash I ever did saw.



man thats a sharp lookin bowl greg ill save this peice you can have it buddy duck


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful stuff, Dave... It reminds me of some of the ash I've seen from England with all that curl. They call it rippled ash instead of curly ash, but it's beautiful either way.

Nice looking bowl, Greg!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I don't ever buy wood either :longnose: but I might have to have some of that too if it's as curly as what Greg showed.



kevin you can have the other i was just going to burn it anyway remember  its the one with live edge you could get a small turning out of it. i gave greg the squared off one hes comeing down at the end of august so we can butcher some logs ill see if those other ash logs are the same tree  oh ya i still got that cherry burl root iv been saveing fot you its dry now been meaning to get that down to texas.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't ever buy wood either :longnose: but I might have to have some of that too if it's as curly as what Greg showed.
> ...



Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't know about a cherry root burl duck. Just save it with the curly rippled ash old chap and I shall be most indubitably in your debt my good fellow.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I didn't know about a cherry root burl duck. Just save it with the curly rippled ash old chap and I shall be most indubitably in your debt my good fellow.



remember this --cherrio

[attachment=28387]

[attachment=28390]


----------

